# Helft uns Ösis! Rettet die Taurachklamm!



## Fattony (17. Oktober 2014)

https://www.change.org/p/andrä-rupp...nk&utm_medium=email&utm_source=share_petition

Ich komme zwar selber aus dem Baugewerbe und in meiner Firma werden solche Großprojekte gemacht - trotzdem |krach:

Helft uns Ösis! #6

Irgendwie schaffe ich es nicht bzw. der Link funzt nicht??

Oben in der Suche eig. nur Taurachklamm eingeben -.-


----------



## Bulettenbär (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Helft uns Ösis! Rettet die Taurachklamm!*

http://www.change.org/p/andrä-ruppr...taurachklamm-verhindern-sie-den-kraftwerksbau


----------

